# In need of a DTG engineer ASAP HELP!!!!



## basement (May 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, i need to correct the message i posted, the french tablet i used seem to have a mind of its own. The message meant to read like this. I am new to the forum and not too sure if i am posting in the right section. I have a Epson 4880 DTG printer, I did a Ink change as my cartridges was In need of refilling, i bought a different name brand ink from the one i was using before, not Wanting to mix the ink, i Washed the cartridges before refilling them with the new ink, ran a charging Ink programme, after i tried to print a tee,but it came out BLANK, nothing printed. After several nozzle checks and head clean my printer is still not printing. i was told it could be the head or a fusé on the main board, i am doubting its the printer head, but what do i know. Anyone knows of some one who repairs DTG printer in or around London? Any help, is greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------

